
FAA and Boeing initially disagreed on severity of 737 Max glitch - yread
https://theaircurrent.com/aviation-safety/faa-and-boeing-initially-disagreed-on-severity-of-catastrophic-737-max-software-glitch/
======
cmurf
I'm unable to square why the CEO says on Wednesday of this week at Aspen Ideas
Conference that the MAX will return to service later this summer, and the
Boeing 8-K filing also on Wednesday of this week which describes a materially
significant event that could only add months of mitigation testing and
recertification.

